
Chinese stocks enter bear market as trade war heats up - john58
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/26/investing/china-stock-market-bear/index.html
======
wpdev_63
For all the craziness that trumps spews, he's actually pretty level headed
about this. Why should USA settle for a trade deficit with China? They
manipulate the value of their currency, walk all over our IP laws, and
systematically destroy the environment. Let the trade war begin!

~~~
sremani
If this trade war was brought to you by BHO, we would have columns from the
esteemed press that finally some one with courage.

Since it is DJT, this is a horrible idea. Some times, its impossible to
separate the message from messenger, even for the bright minds of HN.

US has got China by the balls 130 - 505 billion difference in trade, makes it
so much important for the over-leveraged Chinese companies to have access to a
market that is about quarter of world GDP.

Whether you like DJT or not, US has massive leverage against China. We have
already entered into the era of US being a transactional rather than systemic,
which is good for some not so good for some.

~~~
nihonde
Not only are your tone and diction off-key, but your framing of this as a two-
party domestic issue belies your myopic view of the world. My experience is
that Americans grossly overestimate their advantage versus Asia, and are
generally blind to the cues that several of the top economies in the world are
laying the groundwork to free themselves from America’s increasingly confusing
and belligerent influence. When the opportunity presents itself, the myopic
West will have to admit that they missed clear signals like Japan’s decision
to pursue TPP without the USA, and the warming of Sino-Japanese relations,
including overtures by China to flip TPP to an “Asia First” bloc, and China’s
inevitable domination of innovation and so-called intellectual property (a
fundamentally flawed premise) in the coming decades. Not to mention the roles
of Russia, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, etc. in the New New World Order. China
is openly talking about colonizing Africa and Eastern Europe. It’s all there
in the news, if you choose to pay attention. The world is lining up for
America’s Julius Ceasar moment.

~~~
sremani
I will give you list of sources I pay attention to, not because of your hollow
diatribe but since you can really use some education.

If you are willing to "pay" for subscriptions 1\. Stratfor 2\. Geopolitical
Futures

If you are not willing to pay, 1\. realclearworld (do not read posts there
from traditional news papers and foriegnpolicy.com which is consistently
wrong) 2\. Caspian Report (on Youtube)

There you go. For my off-key tone and diction, I know a thing or two about the
world, especially since I carried an Indian passport before I swapped it for
American.

~~~
nihonde
You are certainly uniquely qualified as a jingoist! Since only time will prove
me right, I’ll wait. And meanwhile, I’ll continue to put my money where my
mouth is. Since we’re all ultimately on the same team, I hope you and your
collaborators find a way to allow everyone to win.

------
diego_moita
As a Brazilian, I love this.

The world needs to build a global economy less dependent in the U.S. This
confrontation will only engage China (and the EU) into doing it.

Besides, this will also help Brazil sell more orange juice, soybeans and iron
to China and the EU.

